# Storia semi seria di un tradimento



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Conobbi Letizia una notte d'estate alle 3.
Stavo tornando da una festa mega e mentre viaggiavo tranquilla...la macchina davanti investì un animale.
Mi fermai subito. In una frenata istintiva. E anche l'auto che arrivava in senso opposto.
Scesi con tacco brillantinato, microvestito, trucco sfatto.
Lei anche. A parte il tacco brillantinato.
Seppi dopo che stava tornando da una notte di sesso con uno dei suoi tromba amici.
Diventammo amiche quella sera, mentre raccattavamo la volpe (si, era una volpe. Un cucciolo) e svegliavamo il mio veterinario.

Avevamo circa 25/26 anni e diventammo inseparabili.
Stessa testa sulle cose importanti. Era una diversamente fedele come me. Frequentava solo locali gay come me. Viveva da sola. Come me.
Un incontro di anime proprio.

Poi lei si innamorò.
Di un coglione.
Un omucolo immaturo e mediocre con cui ci odiammo subito.
Omucolo mi vedeva come colei che portava sulla cattiva strada Letizia e io lo vedevo come un cerebroleso poco intelligente che le avrebbe tarpato le ali.
-Tebe...io mi sposo.- disse un giorno mentre passeggiavamo per vetrine.
Mi venne freddo.-Spero non con lui...- dissi.
Aveva cambiato vita.
Era diventata fedele. E questo poteva andare bene ma...lui le bloccava ogni sua esternazione e Letizia ne aveva molte.
Era gioiosa, caciarona, ironica, un pò grezza...era lei.
E Omucolo  la stava facendo diventare una copia sbiadita.
-No Letizia, smettila di ridere con la bocca aperta.-
-No Letizia non devi fare il dito se ti suonano in macchina.-
-No letizia, quella gonna è troppo corta.-
_No letizia. No Letizia. No Letizia._
Inutile chiedersi come lei facesse a non vedere.
Tutti abbiamo incontrato nella vita almeno una persona che ha tentato di cambiarci e _tutti,_almeno una volta, ci siamo fatti "manipolare" per compiacere.

Cominciai la mia battaglia personale contro di lui.
-Letizia pensaci.-
-No. Io lo amo è l'uomo giusto.-
-Letizia ricollega le sinapsi.-
-Le ho collegate benissimo. Io lo sposo.-

Niente. A testa bassa. Come un ariete.
-Tebe mi fai da testimone?-
-No.-
-No?-
-No mi dispiace. Sono contro in maniera totale a questo matrimonio alla Promessi sposi, quindi verrò  perchè sei una mia amica ma non puoi chiedermi di fare da testimone.-

Il mattino del matrimonio, proprio come nei film, mentre lei si preparava tra estetista, fotografo e cazzate varie...-Letizia...non sto scherzando. Ripensaci. Fottitene degli ospiti, dei tuoi, del prete, della chiesa...Ti prego non sposarti.-
-Tebe smettila!-
-Ok la smetto ma voglio che tu sappia una cosa. Anche solo un secondo prima di dire si se cambi idea io sono in prima fila. Basta un cenno. E ti porto via.-
Ridemmo come due cretine ma lei sapeva che ero assolutamente seria.
L'avrei davvero fatto.

Non cambiò idea.
Si sposarono.
Continuavamo a vederci, nonostante lui brontolasse perchè  non gradiva la cattiva compagnia di Tebe.
E io vedevo lei sempre più..incupita. Grigia. 
Ingabbiata in un ruolo da matrona romana che non era il suo.
Dov'era la sua risata grassa e poco fine?
I suoi scherzi i suoi...
Un altra donna.
Poi cominciai a notare dei segni inequivocabili...
Nuovo taglio.
Nuovo colore.
La risata che stava tornando.
-Chi è lui?-le chiesi.
-Paolo.- ovvero il migliore amico del marito.
Cazzo.
Un ritorno al tradimento in grande stile.

Ci organizzammo.
Ero la sua copertura.
E.
Si innamorarono.
-Cazzo Tebe ti avessi ascoltato...-
-Evvabhè...c'è il divorzio. Scrostati prima possibile da quell'ameba...-

Qualche mese dopo, un mattino  mentre stavo prendendo a casa mia un caffè con un  trombamico mi squilla il telefono.
Letizia -E' scoppiato un merdone.-
-Ti ha beccata..-
-Si...cazzo. Una polla..-
-Noooo...non dirmi che hai fatto venire Paolo in casa e vi ha beccato...-
-Si...praticamente a letto...-
-Dov'è tuo marito adesso?-
-E' uscito urlando che sono una troia e che sarebbe andato immediatamente a dirlo ai miei...-
-Ok..come vi ha beccato? Eravate nudi? Le persiane? Chiuse o aperte?-
-Non eravamo ancora nudi...le persiane erano chiuse ma..-
-Quindi c'era penombra...-
-Si ma...-
-Ok..tu cosa avevi addosso?-
-La maglia sopra del pigiama...-
-E Lui?-
-Era ancora vestito...-
-Bene...e le vostre posizioni?-
-Lui era seduto sul letto...io anche...-
-E quando è entrato tuo marito vi siete messi a parlare?-
-No...è entrato un attimo in camera, ed è schizzato subito via...-
-Ascolta bene. Nega. Nega tutto. Era quasi buio. Ha visto male. Qualsiasi cosa dica di avere visto tu negala.-
-Ma Tebe come...-
-Cazzo nega. Vengo subito da te. E perfezioniamo il piano.-
-Ma comunque eravamo vicini! Quasi abbracciati!-
-Ok...tranquilla. Hai la tosse. Ti sei sentita poco bene. Hai chiamato Paolo perchè sapevi essere ancora a casa per portarti uno sciroppo...-
-Ma Tebe non ho la tosse...-
-Tu hai la tosse. Hai. La tosse. Ora ti porto uno sciroppo.-
-Ma..-
-Letizia. Hai la tosse.-
-Cof cof cof.-


Fu un delirio.
Lui ovviamente "credette" di avere visto male e lei ebbe la tosse per 10 giorni, ma ormai...
Letizia e Paolo erano innamorati.
Lei venne a stare da me per qualche mese e Paolo praticamente anche.

Si sono sposati tre anni fa, in comune, con 10 invitati e nemmeno i genitori, e me come unica testimone di lei.
La sono andata a prendere a casa, l'ho truccata mentre Paolo e Mattia si portavano via i suoi bimbi tutti emozionati che mamma si stava sposando.
-I tuoi genitori duri e puri?- le dissi mentre le laccavo i capelli.
-Si...non me l'hanno ancora perdonata del tradimento e del divorzio...lo sai sono iper cattolici... ma non mi interessa....io sono davvero felice.-
-Canna?-
-Tebe dai!!! SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-
Arrivammo in comune in ritardo.
La portai io.
Scesi e le aprì la porta, con Mattia tutto agitato che pensava fossimo scappate.

Il sindaco era emozionatissimo, era il primo matrimonio che celebrava in assoluto nel microscopico paesino e immagino che sia rimasto scioccato.
Senza genitori. 10 persone in tutto di cui la metà gay.
Io e il testimone di Paolo che ci punzecchiavamo come due cretini.
-Acida..- mi sussurrava.
-Impotente..- rispondevo.
E Letizia -Scusi sindaco ovviamente rispondo di si a tutto quindi se vuole continuare....Tebe. Gian Marco. Ora basta!-
-Colpa di Marco.-
-No colpa di Tebe. Acida.-
-Impotente.-
-Mamma mamma!!!! Tebe e Gian Marco si dicono le brutte parole!!!!Cosa vuol dire _imponotente? _Papà mamma guardate!!! Zio Mattia ha gli svampini!!! Mamma perchè non lo sgridi come fai con noi??? Mammaaaaaaaaaaa. ma quanto ci mettete a sposarvi? fameeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Papà uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-


Vorrei tanto prendere la macchina e andare da lei per spettegolare di Manager come faccio qui.
Mi manca non poter dire nulla nella vita reale ed Eliado non fa testo.
Non è donna. Non può capire e non pretendo nemmeno lo faccia.
Mi manca anche l'altra amica del trio, Sabina, un altra Tebe ma single che da quattro anni intrattiene una relazione scopereccia con uno sposato.

E' la prima volta che nascondo loro delle cose.
Ci siamo dette sempre tutto.
E ho chiamato loro appena beccato il tradimento di Mattia.

Ma non posso.
Non perchè non capirebbero, anzi.
Capirebbero eccome ma...
Entrambe adorano Mattia.
E non voglio che facciano una scelta.


Poi se tutto andasse male.
Se venissi beccata.
Sarebbero al mio fianco senza se e senza ma.
Questo lo so.


----------



## Eliade (28 Aprile 2012)

Sono davvero colpita da tuo comportamento, in positivo.

Io non sarei mai riuscita, avrei abbandonato l'amicizia molto prima.
Ho coperto amiche si, ma fino ad un certo punto (e comunque non conoscevo ne lui ne l'altro). E loro sanno fino a che punto possono spingersi nel chiedermi certe cose.
Non avrei mai accettato di aiutarla in un tradimento del genere, non col migliore amico del marito nella casa coniugale. Si saranno pure innamorati, ma non cambia ciò che hanno combinato.
E' troppo per me, non sono così aperta di mente, mio limite sicuramente ma che non posso proprio abbattere e probabilmente è tutto un discorso di egoismo il mio.
Stavolta leggerti mi ha messo tristezza...e non ho nemmeno qualcosa di dolce da mangiare. Vado a cercare qualcuno che mi consoli...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Aprile 2012)

Il cameratismo e la complicità con le persone migliori che conosciamo sono una parte stupenda ed irrinunciabile della vita, ma a volte ci si trova forzatamente a guardare in faccia la realtà delle cose: siamo tutti soli di fronte alle nostre scelte.
E solo un buon livello di maturità ci consente in questi casi di non mettere a repentaglio i preziosi contatti con quelle persone disponendoci in modo di pagare noi in prima persona ciò che ci compete, non facendo carico a nessun altro delle nostre scelte e delle loro conseguenze.


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1792 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono davvero colpita da tuo comportamento, in positivo.
> 
> Io non sarei mai riuscita, avrei abbandonato l'amicizia molto prima.
> Ho coperto amiche si, ma fino ad un certo punto (e comunque non conoscevo ne lui ne l'altro). E loro sanno fino a che punto possono spingersi nel chiedermi certe cose.
> ...


Sai..per me l'amicizia è importantissima. E pur essendo rabbrividita al fatto che scopasse nel talamo nuziale e lui fosse il migliore amico del marito...alla fine Letizia ha fatto un errore. Che ha pagato e continua a pagare tutt'ora perchè il rapporto con i suoi è ancora distrutto.
Ma lei era ed è amica. E aveva bisogno. Il minimo che potevo fare era aiutarla. E supportarla.
Aveva già capito da sola la minchiata.
ormai lo sai. Per me le cose non sono mai nere o bianche, ma hanno un sacco di gradazioni intermedie...(sei come Mattia!!!!!!)
Trovato il consolatore???:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1793 ha detto:
			
		

> Il cameratismo e la complicità con le persone migliori che conosciamo sono una parte stupenda ed irrinunciabile della vita, ma a volte ci si trova forzatamente a guardare in faccia la realtà delle cose: siamo tutti soli di fronte alle nostre scelte.
> E solo un buon livello di maturità ci consente in questi casi di non mettere a repentaglio i preziosi contatti con quelle persone disponendoci in modo di pagare noi in prima persona ciò che ci compete, non facendo carico a nessun altro delle nostre scelte e delle loro conseguenze.


Gia....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2012)

> 10 persone in tutto di cui la metà gay.


E' ovvio, 5 donne, e 5 maschi (gay) :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (29 Aprile 2012)

Scusa Tebe... non capisco che scelta dovrebbero fare le tue amiche...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1797 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa Tebe... non capisco che scelta dovrebbero fare le tue amiche...
> 
> Cattivik


la scelta di rendersi complici. Mie. nei confronti di una persona che non le perdonerebbe mai e a cui vogliono bene.

Se loro non sanno, questo problema è eliminato.
La scelta che farebbero dopo è scontata e Mattia non si sentirebbe tradito da loro in quel caso.

Questo tradimento è mio. E mio deve rimanere.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1798 ha detto:
			
		

> la scelta di rendersi complici. Mie. nei confronti di una persona che non le perdonerebbe mai e a cui vogliono bene.
> 
> Se loro non sanno, questo problema è eliminato.
> La scelta che farebbero dopo è scontata e Mattia non si sentirebbe tradito da loro in quel caso.
> ...


Capisco... e condivido...

Cattivk


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

Però ammetto anche una bella dose di paraculismo in questa scelta...Mattia a quel punto le ascolterebbe e loro perorerebbero la mia causa in modo da intortarlo completamente ed essere credibili..perchè appunto all'oscuro di quello che Tebina faceva in orario d'ufficio...ma guardala povera Tebina...non l'ha detto nemmeno a noi....vuol dire che comunque soffriva...tradiva ma soffriva perchè in fondo non voleva farlo. :diavoletto:
Sto diventando un genio del male....


----------



## Cattivik (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1800 ha detto:
			
		

> Però ammetto anche una bella dose di paraculismo in questa scelta...Mattia a quel punto le ascolterebbe e loro perorerebbero la mia causa in modo da intortarlo completamente ed essere credibili..perchè appunto all'oscuro di quello che Tebina faceva in orario d'ufficio...ma guardala povera Tebina...non l'ha detto nemmeno a noi....vuol dire che comunque soffriva...tradiva ma soffriva perchè in fondo non voleva farlo. :diavoletto:
> Sto diventando un genio del male....


Non so se aver paura di te o prenderti quale mentore...

Cattivik


----------

